

Why has Google has banned paid Helpouts in the UK / EU? - drippingfist
http://i.imgur.com/x49Z8BR.jpg

======
kdeldycke
Let me guess: new 2015 european VAT rules for B2C transactions.

Google similarly refuse non-corporate european customers on its cloud platform
sinceJanuary 1st because of taxes. See:
[https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/6090602](https://support.google.com/cloud/answer/6090602)

